# Murder, suicide, insurance fraud and the incompetent hit man.



## Kanky (Sep 15, 2021)

This sounds like the plot of an overly dramatic tv show. I really want to know who killed his wife and son. 









						Alex Murdaugh's attorney says Murdaugh will turn himself in Thursday | CNN
					

Alex Murdaugh's lawyer Jim Griffin told CNN's Martin Savidge they have been informed an arrest warrant has been issued for Murdaugh on charges of conspiracy to commit insurance fraud.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Sep 15, 2021)

Some people I follow who live there said they thought the shooting was fishy.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Sep 15, 2021)

I thought the shootings were revenge because the son killed that girl drunk driving on a boat this is a lifetime movie


----------



## Keen (Sep 15, 2021)

I'll wait for the lifetime movie. It's a lot going on


----------



## Brownie (Sep 15, 2021)

Kanky said:


> This sounds like the plot of an overly dramatic tv show. I really want to know who killed his wife and son.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After all this, I wonder if he set up to have his wife killed. He probably got her insurance $$$ upon death. Maybe the wife was planned and the son an accident.


----------



## MizAvalon (Sep 15, 2021)

This is WILD! Literally, a Lifetime movie come to life.


----------



## MizAvalon (Sep 15, 2021)

Brownie said:


> After all this, I wonder if he set up to have his wife killed. He probably got her insurance $$$ upon death. Maybe the wife was planned and the son an accident.



That actually sounds like it could be a possibility. Maybe the guilt was eating him alive and he wanted to check out.

I wonder what really happened with the housekeeper?


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Sep 16, 2021)

Wow! I read about the father being shot after his wife and child were killed, and thought that was weird. This is a whole new level of crazy.


----------



## Kanky (Sep 16, 2021)

The hit man has got to be feeling really dumb about now. He had one job, messed it up and the person who paid to be killed turned him in.  I wonder if he will have to give dude his money back.


----------



## snoop (Sep 18, 2021)

But the grandfather also happens to die days after the mom and son...

https://www.cnn.com/2021/09/13/us/murdaugh-deaths-timeline/index.html


Also, what about the Smith kid...

https://slate.com/news-and-politics...-fraud-obstruction-of-justice-maybe-more.html


----------



## Keen (Sep 18, 2021)

Don’t forget the housekeeper.  And how he had his friend attorney sue him so they can share the malpractice insurance money.


----------



## PatDM'T (Jan 17, 2022)

I am watching
the 20/20 coverage
of the Murdaugh
murders and their
relatives (Alex's
brothers) are full
of it talmbout
they don't know
why anyone would
think their family
was powerful.


----------

